# Disa media



## Silverwhisp (Oct 25, 2020)

For the Disa growers out there - have any of you ever tried using NZ tree fern fiber or rockwool cubes in a Disa mix? I’ve only used a chopped sphag and perlite combo, but am curious about other media.


----------



## abax (Oct 25, 2020)

Probably no help for you, but I have a friend who grows Disa in a bathtub filled with coco fiber on the
bottom of the tub and NZ long fibered sphagnum moss with a bit of coarse perlite thrown in as the
growing medium. Quite successfully too.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Oct 25, 2020)

Bathtub! I’d love to see that. Sounds impressive. 

I’ve never considered using coco fiber...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2020)

I've killed all I've ever tried so no help here.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Oct 26, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I've killed all I've ever tried so no help here.


The first time I tried growing Disas, I killed ’em (species) all. A year later, I decided that I would not be felled by that experience, and re-entered the Disa growing world with a few hybrids, plus D. uniflora. So far, so good. For me, it’s kind of a “The Three Bears“ experience. They’re super happy as long as things are “just right.”


----------



## Greg Barnes (Oct 27, 2020)

I had a fair amount of success growing them in 100% tree fern fibre and using Dyna Gro Grow 7-9-5 + Pro-Tekt as a nutrient solution, both mixed at 1:3 000. Disa's do not like a lot of salt.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Oct 27, 2020)

Greg, thanks much for this information!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2020)

Mine have all eventually died, but usually from inattention and untimely drying


----------



## Greg Barnes (Oct 29, 2020)

If you contact me on [email protected] I will send you a handbook on growing Disa written by Prof Syd Cywes & Dr Louis Vogelpoel.


----------

